# Trying to pick an Electro Acoustic amp...



## BigE (Jan 4, 2009)

Hi everyone,
I'm new to this forum and I'm hoping someone can help me. I have a Jumbo Tanglewood Cutaway and I've recently started playing with some friends. When I first bought the guitar I didn't buy an amp with it because I wasn't ready to play live or even with a band. Now I'm starting to jam with a couple friends and I need an amp to play along with a full drum kit, electric guitar with an aprox. 80 watt amp, and a bass with an amp of unknown wattage. I'm hoping someone can give me a list of some potential amps to look at, or even just some good brand names. I'm also wondering what range of wattage i'll need. I'm hoping fo spend between $400-650. But that's pretty flexible.
Also I play a lot of Indie Rock. So that's the kind of sound i'm looking for.
Thanks!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Search the forum for some pretty good current advice.

The Traynor AM150 might fit your needs. Mine has been great.

http://reviews.harmony-central.com/reviews/Guitar+Amp/product/Yorkville/AM150+Combo/10/1 has some reviews.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

for that kind of cash, i'd buy a small behringer mixer and a powered monitor (a used ev sxa200, jbl eon g2, or a mackie srm450). there's no acoustic amps that i think are powerful enough to really do band work, at that price point you'll be getting 50-ish watts, and a powered monitor will come in around 400. plus it's usable for vocals and what have you. just my 2 cents worth though.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I gotta agree with suttree, you're probably better off plugging into a DI and then into the PA. If the place you're jamming has a PA already, then you're pretty much set, otherwise, pick up a small-ish PA and you're off. Besides, someone is going to have to sing, and that's going to go through the PA anyway, so at some point it's going to be needed.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

suttree said:


> for that kind of cash, i'd buy a small behringer mixer and a powered monitor (a used ev sxa200, jbl eon g2, or a mackie srm450). there's no acoustic amps that i think are powerful enough to really do band work, at that price point you'll be getting 50-ish watts, and a powered monitor will come in around 400. plus it's usable for vocals and what have you. just my 2 cents worth though.


Not bad advice. I used to do this with a Behringer mixer (MX602A) and a pair of Yorkville 50w powered monitors. The only thing I didn't like about it was the extra set up required, strange considering the amount of gear I usually carry. The same powered monitors often served in my bass rig to give me a personal sweet spot on stage. 

Using the AM150 I generally have the amp as a monitor and send a line out to the p.a. The tilt back legs are a useful option.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## BigE (Jan 4, 2009)

Thanks for the help so far!
What do you guys think of this Behringer ACX1800? http://www.axemusic.com/product.asp?numRecordPosition=6&P_ID=15215&PT_ID=45

Maybe I could get that, and send a line out to the PA or and extra monitor?


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

BigE said:


> Thanks for the help so far!
> What do you guys think of this Behringer ACX1800? http://www.axemusic.com/product.asp?numRecordPosition=6&P_ID=15215&PT_ID=45
> 
> Maybe I could get that, and send a line out to the PA or and extra monitor?


I borrowed a friend's Behringer acoustic amp a couple of times for my guitar/violin duo to use at weddings, and neither of us could get a good tone from it. Don't let that entirely dissuade you though, different instruments, mics and pickups will sound different, so it's worth testing the amp in question with your own guitar to be sure of its suitability. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------

